# gas boiler man needed



## planetmars24 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi
Does anyone have the details of a gas boiler man who is cheap n cheerful in the east algarve area? We live near Tavira. Our boilers are outside and both need fixing. They are water heaters! 
Thanks


----------



## planetmars24 (Jun 7, 2009)

*stuff n things*

I also need a person who can do under water swimming pool repairs and a good reliable plumber and electrician...
Cheers


----------

